# Best baits for grouper



## kman1117

Going to try and head out Friday morning for some AJ and grouper. What is the most successful bait you guys use for grouper?


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Ruby lips for grouper


----------



## Bikini Bottom

We always have luck with BIG chunks of bonita and let them lay right on the bottom at the edge. Yes you will sometimes pull up a shark but usually groupers. They always feel like your are pulling up a house and for sure are a different feeling fight than many other fish species.


----------



## lobsterman

Legal sized B-Liners


----------



## JoeyWelch

lobsterman said:


> Legal sized B-Liners


Yep, Me to. and rubylips.

Everything eats b-liners. Including me.



Now its time for some asshole to chime in and tell us that we are breaking the law by fishing with B-liners and how wrong we are. 3-2-1 &:whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line

jlw1972 said:


> Yep, Me to. and rubylips.
> 
> Everything eats b-liners. Including me.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time for some asshole to chime in and tell us that we are breaking the law by fishing with B-liners and how wrong we are. 3-2-1 &:whistling:


 

What the heck is a B liner???...........................And should You Really be using them???.............................lol


----------



## lobsterman

B-Liner is a Vermillion Snapper and if they are legal size to harvest then yes you can absolutely use them as bait provided you count them against you Limit.


----------



## bigrick

you are breaking the law using b-liners, please follow the rules guys. My favorite "legal" bait are fat pinfish and bonita bellyies


----------



## lobsterman

bigrick said:


> *you are breaking the law using b-liners*, please follow the rules guys. My favorite "legal" bait are fat pinfish and bonita bellyies


 
Says who?


----------



## Snagged Line

lobsterman said:


> B-Liner is a Vermillion Snapper and if they are legal size to harvest then yes you can absolutely use them as bait provided you count them against you Limit.


 

Leave it on when it hooks up and wait? Or reel it in and move the hook and send it back??


----------



## bigrick

All reef fish should be immediately fed to the nearest dolphin. Or that's what the feds have been telling me.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Squirell fish ain't bad bait neither


----------



## Kenton

Do you guys anchor or drift the Edge typically?


----------



## marmidor

If current/wind/weather allows I drift.


----------



## reelthrill

I think locating the groupers is more important than what bait to use. I have caught them on about everything. Scamp can be a little picky at time and small pinfish, live lys, cigar minnows, seem to work better for them.


----------



## karma

in the bay i prefer fresh or dead menhaden.. live pinfish/pigfish.. croaker.. or small white trout.. pretty much the same of offshore!


----------



## Death From Above

For big grouper, whole bonito filet on biggest jap hook you can find can't be beat. Big AJs like it too.


----------



## catchlivebait.com

*Pinfish*

We were able to catch a 6 person limits of jacks all over 30#'s, a few scamp, a few gags and a few red grouper last Saturday using fat pinfish. Also, the great thing about pinfish is that most other things that swim in the ocean will also eat them :thumbup:


----------



## alwysgon

Snagged Line said:


> What the heck is a B liner???...........................And should You Really be using them???.............................lol


Really should be eating them instead but got to get bigger fish.


----------



## 85okhai

i like to use long strips or even chunks of bonita. ive pulled up 16 groupers off of one spot on bonita. Also one thing that will catch big groupers is butterfly mahi. I have pulled up fat red groupers up with butterfly mahi. You should give it a try.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Squirell fish ,bonito fillets {split them on one end to make them look like an uncle josh"s pork frog } ,and butterflied mingo <breaking the law ,breaking the law > got on to myself so I don"t need anyone else too .


----------



## RockB

I've had good luck with butterflied rock fish.


----------



## old school

Octopus is the best I have found. I cought a Grouper the spit up an octopus. Put it on my hook and dropped it dow. I cought 3 more Grouper as fast as it hit the bottom before I lost the bait. I have been trying to find some place to buy Octopus, but no luck up to now. Yea Octopus is the best Grouper bait I have found.


----------



## Matt09

Pigfish


----------



## JoeyWelch

GROUPERKING said:


> Squirell fish ,bonito fillets {split them on one end to make them look like an uncle josh"s pork frog } ,and butterflied mingo <breaking the law ,breaking the law > got on to myself so I don"t need anyone else too .


That's too funny. I hope you don't mind if I use that.:notworthy:


----------



## Renegade

Joe Patti's has whole octopus!


----------



## Dylan

Live Croaker or a big cut norther mack..


----------

